# New Penn Pursuit Reels - BUDGET MINDED WORKHORSE



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 26, 2009)

I wanted to share this with you guys.. These are the new Pursuit Spinning Reels by Penn. I just got them in today. I have been waiting to see these babys for a while.

This will be a high quality reel and at a very good price point to fit this economy and still last you a long time. The mid-size reels will be well under $100... The reel should be on the market very soon. I will display these at the Redfish Gathering as well....

Those of you who fish Penn will truly like these reels. They will come in a variety of sizes from light to heavy duty.


----------



## jamrens (Aug 26, 2009)

Awsome you might need to send some with me for some testing lol.    I just happen to be in the spinning reel market so thanks







WHit


----------



## PaulD (Aug 26, 2009)

Eyeing......I like the over sized handles! Love me Diawa and Quantum though!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 28, 2009)

Paul, I think you will find the quality we talked about in these Reels... Best thing is, they won't break the Bank. Also, I can tell you this... you WILL KNOW when line is coming off these reels! I LOVE it!


----------



## CCROLAND (Aug 28, 2009)

*These reels...*

look as though they will hold up and perform just a s good as any of the Penn reels I have. All I use is Penn reels, from light weight to heavy duty. I've never had an issue or problem out of my reels. I can't wait to try one out on a big redfish!! The bigger handles will make them easier to handle while fighting your fish. I think these reels are going to perform great!!! Nothing beats a Penn!


----------



## retired (Aug 28, 2009)

Agree w/ CCROLAND.  I use a pair of Penn 650's on med-hvy ugly sticks and they feel great.  Can't wait to try out these new ones ( 
Ritchie- that's a HINT!), that oversized handle will come in handy on these Tarpon that are not on the Ga. coast (ha ha ).  Sounds like they have a smooth drag system-  CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice looking reels.   As mentioned earlier..the oversized handles look like you can put a hurtin on some fish.  I am sure as with any Penn product they will be worth every dime you spend on them.


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice looking reels there Captain. If they work half as good as they look they should be some good reels. I'm alway in the market for a new spinning reel, just ask my wife   Maybe I can get a good look at them at the redfish gathering.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 28, 2009)

Man those look good.  To be under $100 per is a good price for Penn anything.  I bet you could rip the redfish, trout, snapper with those.  



When are those hitting the market and what type of rod  would you recommend using with those?  I might have to look into those when I get my boat rigged.

Have you used them yet?  If so, how would you rate them compared to say the Penn Conquer spinners, or the Penn Slammers?  In my limited Penn experience I have to say that I'm impressed with most anything that has to do with Penn and something under that price is definately worth looking onto!


----------



## morelans (Aug 28, 2009)

*Reels*

It must be nice to have a box waiting on you at home.. open it up and have a few brand new reels in there for you to try out.  

They look all nice and shiny!!!  

Now that the Kingfish season is about to drop off I maybe looking for a few new toys.

I will see how you like them at the Redfish gathering.

Almost time now!!!  

Shawn


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice looking with the name to back up looks. Thanks for the heads up Capt' I might need to add one or two to the arsenal.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Aug 28, 2009)

They look alot like the capitiva live liners.I have one of the live liners.Like everything except the handle that looks the same on these.Mine does'nt seat tight and has alot of slop.This sucks to  as it is a very smooth reel.Love the two drag system on the live liner.Its kind of like a bait alarm (clicker) on a spinning reel.


----------



## razor1 (Aug 28, 2009)

You cant go wrong with PENN products, PERIOD. Thanks Capt. for letting us see a new reel before it hits the market.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 28, 2009)

I like Penn spinners,too.They seem to have the smoothest drag of any spinner,and the best salt resistance,but I'm not sure the long-term quality is as good since they're not made in the U.S. anymore.

I've got a Shimano Baitrunner 3500 that's mighty smooth,too.Also under a hundred dollars - at least they were a year ago. I haven't really given it a fair test,yet. All my Penn reels are older ones made in the U.S. that have really stood up to some hard use.


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 28, 2009)

I think Penn went through a few growing pains. I know there old stuff was top notch, some of the stuff made two or three years ago was not as good but I do hear that there stuff being made within the last year seems to be pretty good again.


----------



## G Duck (Aug 29, 2009)

Richie, those look like they are going to be some good reels.
Do they have some in the 2500 size? I would be interested in checking them out for some rods that I have for popping corks.
Price seems right also!


----------

